# Weirds Smell, possibly from exhaust?



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Cancel that.. seems normal, at least according to the TDI people. Not sure if I can post this here, but may as well try in case anyone else as the issue: Exhaust Chlorine Smell - TDIClub Forums


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's just the smell of the exhaust on a modern diesel. Always smelled a bit vinegar-ish to me. Not really an unpleasant smell.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, when I get passed by big diesel buses around the city, I always get a chlorine smell. Definitely smells better than they usedta!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the def goin thru the exhaust TO ME smells like elmers paste from when i was a kid

i havent noticed it in the cruze

but when i hauled fuel, Id be on top of the truck tank in line with the exhaust stacks and would breathe it in deep, lovin it


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's the def system, It has more of an ammonia smell to me. I usually notice it the most on cold days which is when the car is making more NoX and using more DEF to cancel it out.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's the def system, It has more of an ammonia smell to me. I usually notice it the most on cold days which is when the car is making more NoX and using more DEF to cancel it out.


I'm not sure it's DEF. I know exactly the smell, and it is present even on the TDIs that predate DEF. I have also smelled it on newer industrial equipment which were DPF equipped but had no SCR (DEF) system. I'm thinking it has something to do with the elements in the DPF. That's all I can think of.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a occasional vinegar smell on my 1.4 gas 2013, seems to be after AC has been on and a very hot day, new cabin filter and spotlessly clean-no hidden food !!
wonder if the AC system has some kind of additive ?? smell is quite strong vinegar and appears at shut off, ac on and high ambient temp and has done it 4 times now


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KENSTV123 said:


> I have a occasional vinegar smell on my 1.4 gas 2013, seems to be after AC has been on and a very hot day, new cabin filter and spotlessly clean-no hidden food !!
> wonder if the AC system has some kind of additive ?? smell is quite strong vinegar and appears at shut off, ac on and high ambient temp and has done it 4 times now


I wonder if you have a leaking evaporator core. Depending on where you are on your B2B warranty (<36,000 miles), you might want to get it checked out. Not cheap to replace.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought the same thing, still under B-B till 2016 so will let it play out, I don't know of any vinegar used in the 134A Freon and just cannot figure out WHAT it could be coming from but does seem to be AC related, ya know come to think of it I used one of the fram odor control cabin filters--thought that used baking soda and charcoal but maybe that's it ?


----------

